# Toms Fanning?



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I pulled into our property today and found a field full of birds Including 4 Tom's all fanned out dancing for the hens! 

They were acting just like it was April or May!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

hmmmmm if you could send me the gps coordinate i would love to go see that myself.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll dance out of season for a little tail! I like a woman that purrs, jack!!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

It's always great to see gobblers fanning out. I seen more turkeys as well, must have been a good hatch. Spring season will be here before you know it.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I had alot of turkeys around this fall than ever before.

I just hope that they are around in the spring. Had lots of birds the fall of 2011. Sure do not know what happend during that winter because they were few and far between last spring. Last winter was really mild but the birds disapeared???


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I've seen a lot of Gobblers, so hopefully it's a great spring hunt .


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

The birds never stop strutting they are like any male if you got it strut it no matter when. Sure is looking promising for this spring. Got a group of over 75 that is hanging out on sisters property. Some nice long beards in the group. I walked up on this group yesterday within 50 yards and they just slowly walked away.


----------

